# Females: Pretty or Rugged Men



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

go


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like guys that are intelligent and handsome, I don't know about rugged. I like a pretty face, I read an article online that suggested women prefer men with soft facial features. They seem more nurturing. I just like to look at a pretty face, when I think of rugged I imagine someone that has been on a trek through the mountains and their face is weather beaten. Not very attractive in my opinion but to each her own.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

This poll is stupid, there isn't even a question, i couldn't understand what to do


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

100% rugged. 

I like 'em broad shouldered, nice biceps, some chest, arm and facial hair... hello!


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> This poll is stupid, there isn't even a question, i couldn't understand what to do


srsly...

for example "STP rugged" means you're either ISTP or ESTP and you like rugged men

thought it was obvious

anyway, you're a dude, shoo


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty, I guess. I like cute but pretty is usually cuter than rugged. 

Although if I were a man I'd want to look rugged.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

There's appeal in both, hard to say. Their smile is the most important physical aspect to me, so perhaps that is what makes everything else almost irrelevant... But if I had to choose...
Hmmm.. a tough, sexy, hygienic "rugged" fellow? Maybe an artsy, macabre & mysterious in gait-and-style sort of "pretty" guy? 
Of course if he effortlessly makes me laugh that then redefines everything lol. Okay I'm useless here. I tried.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Rugged all day everyday baybae.

I love guys with a little of stubble and hair - not too much though. Snail trails are hot. So are big(ish) muscles O_O
I guess into "cultured-urban" guys. Not like "thug" urban, more like European urban, which would come across as "hispter" to those outside the EU.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

Neither pretty nor rugged. Is "smart" an option?


----------



## Avan (Jun 13, 2010)

Are gay males allowed to vote? I like my men rugged, with plenty of stubble, and a nice, defined jaw and a deepish voice. A decent amount of body hair's a big bonus, but I also like to see them make an effort to see them trim certain places once in a while. That's really all there is to it, for me.. well, some muscles wouldn't hurt, either, hah. :tongue:


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I do love manly men but not DUMB manly men. A beefcake doesn't entice me as much as a smarty-pants does.


----------



## kittycatwindow (Jul 4, 2014)

Por que no los dos??










In all seriousness, I'm attracted to both. It really depends. Can't vote, because I honestly can't decide.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I want to be able to see the results, dammit. But I'm nice enough to not vote.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like pretty men who are strong. So pretty or metrosexual even, but not weak physically. I recently got involved with a former boxer who is more lightweight, and my ESFP can fight and will defend his family etc but he has pretty eyes, well groomed etc...grooming is very important to me and I don't like it when men look like something ran over their face. I think Vladimir Putin looked fine for an older gent, kind of elderly Macaulay Caulkinish(who by the way looks like fucking hell now, he's like my age and looks like a 48 year old hobo, he peaked at 23), until he got that horrible plastic surgery that made him look seventy. I also think Anthony Hopkins looked dignified and well groomed until fairly recently when he decided to become eighty year old mountain man....but typically I like men under about 40-45...late twenties or thirties is ideal...some early twenties ok.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

Ohhh, yeah, beefy. :tongue:
Gives me security, for some reason, lol. I feel so superficial now. XD


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruggeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

well it depends rlly...


----------



## SpinniBell (Aug 9, 2014)

Aww. Poor STJs :sad:


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Diophantine said:


> Neither pretty nor rugged. Is "smart" an option?


it's just a matter of look, regard them both as smart or funny or whatever

pretty men can't have too much muscle mass though, but they can be ripped

choose



Avan said:


> Are gay males allowed to vote?


yes you may



kittycatwindow said:


> In all seriousness, I'm attracted to both. It really depends. Can't vote, because I honestly can't decide.


you can't have both, decide now or be forever alone



Entropic said:


> I want to be able to see the results, dammit. But I'm nice enough to not vote.


wtf












SpinniBell said:


> Aww. Poor STJs :sad:


why is that? STJs women did not vote, i've already explained the meaning of the poll


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

I like strong bone structure and build but soft coloring and some sweetness/gentleness in the face and eyes. Like, my boyfriend is 6'6" and built and has a really strong jaw but he's also blond and has soft green eyes and full lips for a guy. Which is pretty much exactly the kind of combination I like. 

YOUR POLL WON'T WORK FOR ME.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Cotillion said:


> wtf


lol, is that a new feature or something? I never noticed.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Neither. The men I like typically are somewhat heavyset with softer or more rounded features, or scrawnier with moderately masculine features.

When I think of pretty men I think of delicate features and a slender body, longer hair, and/or more feminine mannerisms and dress. When I think of rugged men I think of big muscles, facial hair, and broad or sharply angled features.

ISTJ.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

I love men in general...but I chose NTJ rugged because I think it would maximize the chemistry between us (Ni is my dominant function).

But hey, I'll take who I can get and respect him for who he is.


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

well shit, i guess almost everyone voted their favorite mbti type instead of selecting their own

how am i supposed to know now which type prefer pretty or rugged men? i hate you guys, why you do this to me

just disregard the poll at this point e write it down

i'll just take the data from your post and make an excel graph or something


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I looooove facial hair and nice broad shoulders.

I'm an INFP, and I love a MANLY man. As manly as possible. Mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Pretty boys all the way, especially nerdy ones. I think that I subconsciously feel threatened by manly men.










Hank Green is so hot, gaah. <3 Those cheekbones.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Make a new ^^


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

I like pretty doll-faced men :kitteh: strong body is definitely a pro, but being pretty and doll-faced is more important. roud:


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Seems only NFJs prefer pretty men for now :-D

Me, I like my men more on the feminine side, pretty and long-haired


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Post pix of examples please.


----------



## Awkwardacious (Aug 11, 2014)

I like those...sorta-effeminate rugged men. Lol. Yeah you probably don't get it, but that's how I like 'em.

PS: It would also help if they're one of the NT types. INTJ/ENTP especially. Ohhh goddamn yum. :tongue:


----------



## Youngandsofthearted (Jun 29, 2014)

Helweh18 said:


> I like guys that are intelligent and handsome, I don't know about rugged. I like a pretty face, I read an article online that suggested women prefer men with soft facial features. They seem more nurturing. I just like to look at a pretty face, when I think of rugged I imagine someone that has been on a trek through the mountains and their face is weather beaten. Not very attractive in my opinion but to each her own.


 ^Same


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Post pix of examples please.


ok

*Rugged*


































*Pretty*


----------



## jeevul (Aug 10, 2014)

Damn, I guess us skinny, 'pretty' guys are out of luck based on this poll.


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

What about a mixture? I think i'm rugged, athletic, but i'm also smart, build computers(which is a curse when everyone finds out) etc.


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

There's no option for both?


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

melancholy said:


> There's no option for both?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Cotillion said:


> ok
> 
> *Rugged*
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Rugged all the wayyy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Either elegant or somewhat disheveled... definitely not pretty. (xxFP here, voted as NFP)


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Pretty all the way (also 'cute'). I am not attracted to the 'manly man' type at all, they are just... alien and intimidating. I much prefer feminine features, slender fragile builds, a soft gentle delicate refined and beautiful look. - think Elven. I rather like an androgynous look, second to that I prefer a nerdy/geeky/weakling look over the buff-hero or rugged survivor appearance (yuck). 

While I do appreciate someone making me feel safe, I need to feel like I can relate to them and need to not feel overwhelmed/intimidated by them in order to feel safe, which rules out those who are much taller/larger than myself, and those who do not seem 'sensitive' emotionally. I want to feel like we can relate to eachother which rules out those who are too opposite of me. And since one of my primary strengths is being comforting and encouraging I'm not too interested in being with some tower of independent strength that doesn't really need what I have to offer.



Cotillion said:


> well shit, i guess almost everyone voted their favorite mbti type instead of selecting their own . . . i'll just take the data from your post and make an excel graph or something


heh, well I understood what you wanted in the poll... but I guess some more clarification never hurts. I was rather confused reading some of the replies at first because I thought it was obvious what you meant. I've had to do that sometimes with threads like this - just manually gather the data, ah well...


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I find the pretty more attractive they look adorable i could just cuddle them like a teddy bear :kitteh: 

-INTP


----------

